

Quick.as - Better Than Google - raefa
http://beepinteractive.com/blog/2008/05/06/better-than-google/
Quick.as allows you to put a "command" (a keyboard shortcut of sorts) in front of you search term and you will go directly to the search results of a particular site (e.g. w Boston Celtics searches Wikipedia). Quick.as allows access to the search results from other sites in the one convenient location. The post explains how Quick.as provides you with better information than Google (or at very least the same); and after the commands become second nature, it allows you to access to the information you want quicker and with less mental processing.
======
dougp
This is really cool if a little buggy. The most annoying part right now is
that the java script seems to be eating the space after a command when you
type quickly. The amazon searching is really nice, but the craigs list
searching gave me a lot of trouble.

